# What type of washing machine do you like?



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I know my washing machines days are getting numbered, it won't be replaced until it absolutely croakes, but what machines do you like?

I would be interested in using less water and less electric if possible but am not certain if the cost of some of these machines are really worth it. I see the Staber at $1299, which uses 1/2 the water and less electric and then the front loaders that use supposedly 1/3rd of the water and really spin the water out, decreasing line or dryer time and they seem to range from $800 - $1200. How many loads would it take to make up the difference?

Please give me your opinions good bad or otherwise.

Thanks!!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow Rose, great price, that's what I was wondering, was there a middle ground. 

Our house here is on the grid but I want to use the least amount of water and electric as possible until that changes. 

Thanks!


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

We recently got a Cadrio Agi by Whirlpool. It was pricey - $800 or $900 I think but it has a huge capacity - 5.0 cubic feet. It also doesn't have an agitator which is why it has more room. We have been pretty pleased with it. It can really spin them dry but I have noticed that the clothes tend to be more wrinkled because they get wrinkled in the spin cycle and we hang all our laundry and it is hard to shake or "snap' the wrinkles out. It also uses much less water than a traditional washer, but is not a front loader. I heard horror stories about door seals and leaks and didn't want to chance it. The kids like the glass top and pretty much watched the first 5 or six loads go through the cycle. I like that there is a countdown timer that tells you how long is left on the cycle.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I have front loaders...about 2400 for both including the bases that raise them up to a good height for me. HUGE difference in our electric bill and water bill. I LOVE them. I can fit huge loads in and they get clean in only a spitful of water.


----------



## Bloomer (Apr 2, 2008)

Karenrbw said:


> We recently got a Cadrio Agi by Whirlpool. It was pricey - $800 or $900 I think but it has a huge capacity - 5.0 cubic feet. It also doesn't have an agitator which is why it has more room. We have been pretty pleased with it. It can really spin them dry but I have noticed that the clothes tend to be more wrinkled because they get wrinkled in the spin cycle and we hang all our laundry and it is hard to shake or "snap' the wrinkles out. It also uses much less water than a traditional washer, but is not a front loader. I heard horror stories about door seals and leaks and didn't want to chance it. The kids like the glass top and pretty much watched the first 5 or six loads go through the cycle. I like that there is a countdown timer that tells you how long is left on the cycle.





We bought a Whirlpool Cabrio three years ago (around $800) that I am very happy with. It runs great, is really quiet (unlike previous washing machine), and can do a lot of laundry at one time. I have not had any problems with wrinkles when hanging out laundry on the line. On a good summer day here in Texas on our windy hill, the clothes are almost dry by the time I pin the last 
article on the clothesline. 


Bloomer


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had the Whirlpool Duet set for over five years now, and still love them. We got the bases at the same time, to raise them up. 

I use very litttle water, a plus since we have a well and septic. The clothes are spun very dry. The washer is big enough to take a queen size comforter, yet works fine on small loads, too. It has settings from delicate up to "whitest whites". It lets you select a longer wash time for more heavily soiled items, and also has an option for an extra rinse. 

I use liquid Tide HE detergent (stocking up when it is on sale) and find I only need a quarter of the recommended amount. If I am doing a smaller load of lighly soiled things, like lingerie, I only use about a teaspoon. 

I am very happy with mine.


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

I've got a good friend that's a Lowes manager and he keeps and eye out for "scratch and dent" models and we were able to get the front load Duet dryer first, then about 6 months later he found a front Duet washer (both had very small dents on the sides (can't see em anyway lol)) got both for $600 and LOVE both of them. Time/energy/water is considerably cut down, and wash quality went way up

then a couple months later he found us some close out riser bases for a different brand and I took the measurements and only had to drill two additional mounting holes. Got both for $30 (reg $200ea)

If you are willing to live with a non matching set (ours does match tho) and don't mind a ding or two, you can save a lot by asking around for scratch and dents or closeouts.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

I think mine's a Maytag.... $50 on craigslist, it's been working just fine for 3 years now...


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like a great score, dngrous! 

I love my Duet set but they are not worth going into debt. We took advantage of 20% off coupons at Lowes and paid cash for ours. I waited a long time before we actually got them.


----------

